# SignCrafter by Milestone: IS it ME or ???



## Evil Scotsman (Jun 27, 2008)

Good Morning,

I bought the signcrafter on Amazon, opened the box yesterday, a couple pieces missing, but not too bad. FINALLY got the thing put together, but for the life of me can not figure out how to attach it to the board. I understand the clamps, etc, BUT when assembled the jig is about 40" long, (2 18" rails plus the ends) EXTREMELY frustrated right now, Going to try to "Clamp" it to the board tonight using bar clamps, but I am not sure if it will get in the way of the router. Any suggestions would be GREATLY APPRECIATED. "the clamps on the end aren't that great anyway) UNLESS it is all on me, (read as Operator Error!)

Thank You


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Evll

I'm not to sure what the SignCrafter by Milestone looks like BUT
This is for the 
Milescraft 1206 SignCrafter Signmaking template kit with TurnLock

It's not you it's the jig ,, It's a great jig BUT you will need to beef it up just a bit and do a bit of rework so you can use it...easy..

You will need to make some support blocks and some drop on blocks to keep the letters in place and drill some holes on the end parts...

I found out the best way is to use longer stock than you need for the sign then once you have the router job done cut off the waste.

=========


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi Evil,
I use the same one, there should have been locking clamps with the kit ?. Do you want me to post a photo of it in position ?, the so called instructions are useless I had to start by trial and error first.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## Evil Scotsman (Jun 27, 2008)

chippypah said:


> Hi Evil,
> I use the same one, there should have been locking clamps with the kit ?. Do you want me to post a photo of it in position ?, the so called instructions are useless I had to start by trial and error first.
> Cheers
> Pete


If you wouldn't mind posting pics that would be great. I believe what you are referring to is in the last pic above.? I do have them (I beleive) but unless the board is at least 40" - 42" long, I don't understand how they could connect, unless I drop it down to one (1) 18" rail. Again, it could be my misunderstanding, but I don't believe that is the case, at least this time! haha
Thank You


----------



## Evil Scotsman (Jun 27, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Evll
> 
> I'm not to sure what the SignCrafter by Milestone looks like BUT
> This is for the
> ...


Bob that IS the exact setup that I bought. Just the wrong name, sorry. What is the thickness of the blocks and supports that you made. It looks as though YOU have this all figured out. I ended up playing with the router freehand last night, just because I got tired of staring at in the box untouched. I really would like to use this stencil, (my freehand sucks) if you wouldn't mind post or emailing me the sizes I would REALLY APPRECIATE IT! Are they made out of hardboard? Luan? The spacers are a BIG issue, I was missing the left spacer when I received the kit. What is the deal with two turnlocks, (not 100% sure of the sizes) one was 5/8 and I think the other was 7/16. But the bit (included) only fit the 5/8 turnlock, BUT the 5/8 turnlock DIDN'T fit the smaller letters? I don't get it?

Cheers


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Evil

" thickness of the blocks" are 1/4" thick MDF and the letter spacers are 1/8" thick MDF, I don't recommend hardboard because it's not a true size sometimes and it needs to be right on to fit inside the letter tracks.

The blocks are for support under the jig rails and over the top of the rails to keep the letters in place but stilll let you move them out easy to change them out...if the rails bend out of wack the letters will fall right and you will make some nice fire wood signs.

Just takes one small error to send it off to the fire place.. 

" turnlock " You should have got a new router base place with the kit and a line up tool, do put the plate on your router and then put the guide you want to use...the guides can be tricky to get in and out ,I made a small tool to do that and I will post a picture of that, it makes it eay to install them or take them out...

In the kit you should have got two or three router bits one that will fit the small 7/16" guide ( in small red boxes)
If I recall the bits are 1/4" cove.1/4" letter bit (sharp point bit) and a 3/8" cove bit also...to be used with the 5/8" guide.

If you didn't get all the bits you can use a standard 1/4" straight bits.

TOOL BELOW
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/2815-jig-milescraft-turnlock.html


===============






Evil Scotsman said:


> Bob that IS the exact setup that I bought. Just the wrong name, sorry. What is the thickness of the blocks and supports that you made. It looks as though YOU have this all figured out. I ended up playing with the router freehand last night, just because I got tired of staring at in the box untouched. I really would like to use this stencil, (my freehand sucks) if you wouldn't mind post or emailing me the sizes I would REALLY APPRECIATE IT! Are they made out of hardboard? Luan? The spacers are a BIG issue, I was missing the left spacer when I received the kit. What is the deal with two turnlocks, (not 100% sure of the sizes) one was 5/8 and I think the other was 7/16. But the bit (included) only fit the 5/8 turnlock, BUT the 5/8 turnlock DIDN'T fit the smaller letters? I don't get it?
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Evil Scotsman (Jun 27, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Evil
> 
> " thickness of the blocks" are 1/4" thick MDF and the letter spacers are 1/8" thick MDF, I don't recommend hardboard because it's not a true size sometimes and it needs to be right on to fit inside the letter tracks.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bob, just to recap the "spacers are 1/8 mdf, the support blocks are 1/4' *with 1/8" on top?* You also answered my turnlock question. I only received one (1) bit, I believe it is the 3/8" cove but NOT the other two. I purchased a starter bit set along with the router, but they are up the mountains, (my wife was HELPING clean up for a party last week and put them away for me) lol but I will be going up tonight. I will play with this over the weekend HOPEFULLY and left you know of my findings. THANK YOU VERY MUCH One and ALL


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

There are 3 different sets of these sign making jigs on the market, all the same except for length. I bought the cheapest set: the Craftsman sign making kit. While difficult to set up you can make a sign with the kit. BJ's solution looks to be a great improvement. Nice job BJ!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Evil

You'er Welcome,,,the spacers are 1/8" MDF. the support block are 1/4" MDF and some have 1/2" blocks on the ends to lock the rails and a way to clamp the rails down without deforming the the rails with the clamps...

The 1/8" MDF is just for the insdie of the rails to keep the letters in place, that's one of the errors with the jig, the letters do like to drop out easy.

Just a note about the stock black hold down clamp that comes with the jig ,they sucks, just put it back in the box and use your own shop made one.
The error with them is you can't get them off or out of the way when you need to without taking the jig apart when you have a line of words or a long word that go pass the Alum. clamp in the center of the ralis...

========


Evil Scotsman said:


> Thanks Bob, just to recap the "spacers are 1/8 mdf, the support blocks are 1/4' *with 1/8" on top?* You also answered my turnlock question. I only received one (1) bit, I believe it is the 3/8" cove but NOT the other two. I purchased a starter bit set along with the router, but they are up the mountains, (my wife was HELPING clean up for a party last week and put them away for me) lol but I will be going up tonight. I will play with this over the weekend HOPEFULLY and left you know of my findings. THANK YOU VERY MUCH One and ALL


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Milescraft are currently offering an upgrade kit for IIRC USD20. The Milescraft kit seems to be the same one as is being offered by various vendors. Mine was branded Dakota and came from Rutlands in the UK.
The upgrade kit gives another pair of 18" rails and joiners, to enable longer signs to be made in one go. 
It also includes some of the things to hold the tracks together. They've obviously realised that they have a tendency to spread. 
There are different ends included, with a flat surface, that will either nail down or can be clamped with some included low profile clamps, instead of the flimsy ones in the original kit. The rails also now lie on the workpiece. 
Also included are some vertical number templates for numbering vertically on a gatepost, for instance, a 1/4" long reach core box bit and 5/8" and 7/16" metal nose bushings.

It sounds a pretty good deal for the money. It is only available from them directly.
See www dot milescraft dot com/product/2200 dot html

HTH

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

Most stores will not stock any item marked as a Upgrade/New model, it's a real backup stock killer, BUT you can get it from Amazon 

http://www.amazon.com/Router-SignPr...ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1222091294&sr=1-3



===========


istracpsboss said:


> Milescraft are currently offering an upgrade kit for IIRC USD20. The Milescraft kit seems to be the same one as is being offered by various vendors. Mine was branded Dakota and came from Rutlands in the UK.
> The upgrade kit gives another pair of 18" rails and joiners, to enable longer signs to be made in one go.
> It also includes some of the things to hold the tracks together. They've obviously realised that they have a tendency to spread.
> There are different ends included, with a flat surface, that will either nail down or can be clamped with some included low profile clamps, instead of the flimsy ones in the original kit. The rails also now lie on the workpiece.
> ...


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> Most stores will not stock any item marked as a Upgrade/New model, it's a real backup stock killer, BUT you can get it from Amazon
> 
> ===========


Hi BJ

That is the higher spec Pro model. What I referred to is a kit, only available directly from Milescraft, according to their website, that upgrades the basic kit to the Pro kit you showed on Amazon. If you've already got the basic kit it solves some of the original problems and offers extra capacity as well. Since it even includes a cutter, it seemed a good deal at $20.
I was in touch with them in the States and they are organising one for me out of their German distribution centre. I don't know if they've one in Aus.

Cheers

Peter

Damn! I'm still getting the 'you cannot post URLs' even though it was in the quote. I'll delete it in the quote.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

It looks like the upgrade kit is just some Vert. letters and numbers that can be order from below..


http://eagleamerica.com/product.asp?pn=400-2308

http://www.onlinetoolreviews.com/reviews/signcrafter.htm

http://www.milescraft.com/instruction/faq.pdf

http://eacmedia.net/manuals/shared/022.pdf


==========


----------

